# Thank you Al Jefferson....



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

For taking a pay-cut. :yay:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That is very admirable, seeing as he's the most productive of all the Wolves and should be payed the most.

Hopefully the TWolves remember this when it's time for him to get a new contract.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He's the anti-Garnett.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

GregOden said:


> Hopefully the TWolves remember this when it's time for him to get a new contract.


HA! You would hope but I seriously doubt it. Classy individuals rarely work in sports management. 

Very impressive tho. I love seeing someone basically admitting he's getting paid plenty and does something as selfless as taking a pay cut while everyone else is selfishly asking for more.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

elton brand could learn a lot from mr. jefferson...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Any more details ?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

What the hell is this thread about? I haven't seen anything about AJ taking some new pay cut. I know he accepted a lower-than-expected deal last year, but is there something else going on?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Just the simple idea that he is better than Bogut & Okafor, but cheaper.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah, gotcha. Indeed, on that front, he's great. Far better player, very reasonable salary considering his production. Bigs are always vastly overpaid compared to their shorter counterparts, and it's great that some are smart enough to see that if they clog up cap space (and suck), the team isn't likely to do very well.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

ATLien said:


> He's the anti-Garnett.


? In what way? He plays a slightly different style of basketball if that's what you mean. I wouldn't say he's the anti garnett though. Eddy Curry is probably the anti-garnett.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HSxyWvlHZn4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HSxyWvlHZn4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HSxyWvlHZn4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HSxyWvlHZn4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Haha, I actually put that mix together (I'm Boston34Celtics on youtube). Funny/cool to see it posted here.


----------

